

Clojure and the Future for Programmers like me - rbxbx
http://www.exampler.com/blog/2011/09/29/my-clojure-problem/

======
mhd
I don't quite get the argument. So, the author likes XP. And possibly Rich
Hickey doesn't as much? Did I miss a link to an article or discussion about
this, or is this a general "touchy-feely" position?

------
plinkplonk
"The dodgy attitudes come from the Clojure core, especially Rich Hickey
himself, I’m sad to say."

where the "dodgy attitude" == "Rick Hickey doesn't believe that TDD is the
only way to make software"

